# want to start wood elves



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

I want to start Wood Elves, but I'm not sure what to get. I'm thinking either a balanced list (glade guard, forest spirits etc) or an all cavalry list. Any help welcome:biggrin:.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Well you have picked a fairly inauspicious time to start Asrai; the new rules have made them an even more awkward army to play and the upcoming armybook (in 2011 some time) will almost certainly change a lot because of this.

That said, they are a great army in my opinion and are pretty unique compared to the other armies about. I would avoid an all cavalry list for now as you will find it very hard to win and the wild riders aren't exactly cheap. Personally I would pick models you like or models that work ok and are relatively cheap. Lessen the blow if changes force you to re-organise your armylist.

GG are good, so are dryads; most of the metal models are likely to be slated for new models sooner or later (particularly the plastic/metal combos) across all of the ranges, but the Asrai particularly so. A lot of the metal models are very old, some weathering that timeframe better than others (waywatchers are looking good for their age where as treekin are almost universally disliked). A new book wil always bring releases too.

In essence, if you can hold off before blowing lots of moolah then do, but if you want to buy models pick what you like/is plastic/functions reasonably well and is likely to remain a 'core' part of the armybook (i.e. stuff like dryads and gg that are unlikely to be removed from play anytime soon).


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info squeek, I'll keep it in mind. I'm not getting wood elves yet anyway (finishing off tau and skaven 1st), I just wanted to get a few tips. Probably wait till the new army book for wood elves to come out before I start buying anything.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Well I do think you are fairly safe with any of the newer plastics, you can make a reasonable fun list based around the battalion for example and be pretty sure they will feature strongly in the next armybook. Just be wary of investing in a big way, particularly in older models before we know more of what is to come.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

I started wood elves a week before 8th edition came out, and everyone made fun of me for my poor timing. but if you want to start them, their best units are glade guard, dryads, and glade riders. glade guard are possibly the best shooting troop in the game, and with the high movement of glade riders, close combat units will never catch them, and dryads are still very durable (at least for wood elves).

I run 2 units of glade guard for my main shooting, then 3 units of 5 glade riders to harass the enemy, and that's the base of my army and i fill up with the rest however i want. 

I'll tell you to play however you want, but personally i'd avoid the tree kin models, they're expensive, an look terrible, although they're great game wise. 

wood elves right now are the most unique army, and i have alot of fun playing them, they're not for tournaments, but are very good in friendly games, i've only lost with them twice in 8th.

hope this helps


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Theyc an be for tournaments if you either -
1) play them right or 
2) play for fun


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I've started WE as a new army for 8th and although I have no tourny plans (ever) they have been doing really well- they love the increase standard infantry, especially against HE and do really well vs hoard blocks... they have their limitations and magic is a real issue but I feel that they've actually improved since 7th (when you take into account the meta changes).


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah i agree with the guys that have said go for the GG and Dryads. not only are they effective to play with, but they're really fun to paint, theres loads of detail to be picked out on most of the wood elves if you're into you're painting, (like me).


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys, I might get battalion for my birthday, so this info will be useful


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

i would recommend the wood elves battalion, you get GG and Dryads in there if im not mistaken, and the model number is significantly more than say beastmen or chaos


----------

